# Crew's mutiny over unpaid wages.



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From the BBC - 

_Negotiations are under way to end a dispute after a ship's crew barricaded themselves in their cabins in a row over wages. 
The sailors on the Merchant Brilliant, which is anchored three miles off Heysham, Lancashire, claim they are owed $167,000 (£86,516). 

The International Transport Workers' Federation (ITF) has two inspectors on board to help broker a deal. 

They are holding talks with the ship's Latvian owners, ADG Shipping. 

ITF inspector, Ken Fleming, said: "The crew members are complaining about excessive hours, bad relationships with management and a failure to pay their wages." 

Heated debate 

Mr Fleming said that after a heated debate with the ship's owners on Monday night, the crew and the inspectors barricaded themselves inside the cabin overnight by putting furniture against the doors as the ship sailed from Belfast. 

However, when it docked at Heysham in the morning, they came out and allowed the lorries and drivers they were transporting to disembark. 

They then anchored off the coast where they are currently trying to reach a deal with the owners. 

The maritime union RMT is calling for the ship to be arrested. 

If the crew call for the arrest, the vessel will be impounded pending a court settlement. 

The ITF said it is difficult to impound a vessel when it is not in port. 

'Suspend hire' 

"This shameful situation underlines the need to ensure that ships plying in UK waters are subject to properly policed and enforced minimum employment standards, whatever flag they fly," said RMT general secretary Bob Crow. 

A spokesman for Norfolkline, which chartered the Merchant Brilliant, said the firm had temporarily ended its hire of the vessel. 

"The charter agreement between Norfolkline and the owner of the Merchant Brilliant, ADG, clearly stipulates that the vessel be operated in accordance with ITF guidelines," he said. 

"Talks between the owner of the Merchant Brilliant and the ITF are ongoing, and we are hopeful that a fair and satisfactory conclusion to this matter can be reached in as short a time as possible. 

"However until such a time, Norfolkline has decided to suspend the hire of the vessel." _

Rushie.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy rushie,
Isn't the first time and surely not the last time this happens;(MAD) 
Here the BRILLIANT,haven't a clue where this one came from,so can't give credits.


----------



## jimmys (Jan 5, 2007)

It now seems the crew have petitioned the Admiralty Court to sieze the ship in lieu of payment of wages.
I hope every penny they are due is paid. Why do we have ships like this trading in our waters.

best regards
jimmys


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

I agree Jimmys . Had a similar event in Halifax Nova Scotia and Saint John New Brunswick a few years back .
The other thing which really irritates me is watching some of those ships crews on deck trying to work in a Canadian winter when its is - 20 or so Celcius with no proper footware ; clothing headware or proper gloves .
The owners obvioulsy dont care .
I had one ship I was doing repairs on and there was no heating at all in the accomodations . Poor buggers sitiing in the mess with blankets around them .
I rented some 8.5 KW industrial fan heaters heaters and set them up stategically and safely in the accomodations and fed them from shore power .
Never seen a crew suddenly so happy ; they could not do enough for us . Took a few up to the Salvation Army store where they were able to get some decent inexpensive clothing ( The Sally Ann knowing their plight pretty much gave them the stuff )


----------



## Wee John (Feb 24, 2006)

I am just so sorry to see what has happened to the Brilliant. I was on her when we handed over to the EU "Latvian" crew,and we could see this coming. Remember also this is not new, the Bravery has had problems in Dublin. What is so sad is that when the company was in financial trouble,we the Brits kept the ships running an never missed a sailing, you can see the reward. I was four years on her, OK she was old, but I enjoyed my time on her. As I say its just so sad.


----------



## jimmys (Jan 5, 2007)

I see the crew have now been paid and they are all going home.
I wonder where they will get the next crew from.

best regards
jimmys


----------



## barrypriddis (Oct 3, 2005)

Agree with Jimmys - why do we allow this?????


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Wee John,

Yes young man...it must be demolarising for someone like yourself who worked to keep the tub going and then were pushed off by the greed of hiring cheaper crews. Then the owners exploit them to such a stage that this happens...disgusting.

Jimmys,

A new crew will be on the way....highly paid....highly trained...looked after....not...! Gawd 'elp 'em....

Rushie.


----------



## Bearsie (Nov 11, 2006)

rushie said:


> Wee John,
> 
> Yes young man...it must be demolarising for someone like yourself who worked to keep the tub going and then were pushed off by the greed of hiring cheaper crews. Then the owners exploit them to such a stage that this happens...disgusting.
> 
> ...


A lot of this wouldn't be possible without the charterers looking on in total disinterest.

Since the whole thing went international, where is the international watchdog agency?


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Bearsie,

It's all been lost in red tape and backhanders.

Rushie.


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*Update from the BBC.*

_The crew of a cargo ship who barricaded themselves in their cabins in a pay row have now been given their money. The 20 Russian sailors on the Merchant Brilliant, which has spent three nights anchored off Heysham, claimed they were owed $167,000 (£86,516). 

The International Transport Workers Federation (ITF) said the sailors were paid the cash on Thursday afternoon. 

But although the tension has been eased, relations and conditions "remain ugly", said an ITF spokesman. 

None of the crew members is now barricaded in their cabins though "everyone on the ship is weary, angry and longing to get home", the spokesman added. 

The next step is to get all the crew members on their way home. 

Ken Fleming, ITF inspector 

A spokeswoman for ADG Shipmanagement SIA, based in Riga, Latvia, confirmed that officials had reached an agreement with the crew. 

She told the BBC that "everything was now fine" and the issue was expected to be sorted by the end of the week. 

It is still unclear when the ship, which was empty and sailing from Belfast, will dock in Heysham and arrangements will be made to get the crew members home, the ITF said. 

Ken Fleming, one of the ITF inspectors on the ship, said: "This is the first major step in settling this ugly dispute and putting it behind us. 

"The next step is to get all the crew members on their way home. My gut feeling is that, while there can be hiccups with that kind of undertaking, the company will honour their commitments." 

Details of the row emerged on Tuesday, with crew members complaining about excessive hours, bad relationships with management and a failure to pay their wages. 

Some members intended to petition the Admiralty Marshal to have the ship arrested, though the threat was suspended when the ITF began mediating with the vessel's owners. _

Rushie.


----------

